# Swearing in June 9th!!



## Jules Gittens (6 Jun 2016)

Hey all,
The infamous Jules Gittens here. First off, thanks for all the help and guidance going through my hiring process.
My swearing in ceremony is in 3 days. My whole hiring process was short (2 months). Im leaving for BMQ July 4th. 
Regards,


----------



## mariomike (6 Jun 2016)

Congratulations, and good luck, Jules!


----------



## JoeDos (6 Jun 2016)

Congrats! I assume NAVRES? There is a session that starts then, so you'll probably be leaving July 2nd. I will see you there, though I will have been there for two weeks.


----------



## Jules Gittens (7 Jun 2016)

Yes it is NAVRES.


----------



## JoeDos (7 Jun 2016)

Jules Gittens said:
			
		

> Yes it is NAVRES.



Good luck! and see you there


----------

